# ACOG - Need help finding one in Canada



## Ham Sandwich (23 Jun 2008)

So i wanted to buy an ACOG TA01ECOS but it appears that there are regulations against US companies exporting military optics to Canada. So far ive tried ACT_Optics and tactical-store.com. Does anyone know where or how i can get a hold of one of these in Canada?


----------



## Sig_Des (23 Jun 2008)

If you're in the Pet Area, incoming PM


----------



## RHFC_piper (23 Jun 2008)

Ham Sandwich said:
			
		

> So i wanted to buy an ACOG TA01ECOS but it appears that there are regulations against US companies exporting military optics to Canada. So far ive tried ACT_Optics and tactical-store.com. Does anyone know where or how i can get a hold of one of these in Canada?



I've been looking for the same thing... I contacted SOGarmoury.com and they said they could ship to Canada.  Weather or not I believe that is a different story.

If anyone has a good contact in Canada, I'd be interested too.


----------



## medaid (24 Jun 2008)

Ask I-6


----------



## MG34 (24 Jun 2008)

Wolverine Supplies is a Trijicon dealer (or was before the last bit of USDOS ITAR knee jerking).


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (24 Jun 2008)

I-6 may be a rep


----------



## COBRA-6 (24 Jun 2008)

Police Ordnance


----------



## Armymedic (24 Jun 2008)

At $1500, I hope you are using this for more than military service....


----------



## Big Red (25 Jun 2008)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> I've been looking for the same thing... I contacted SOGarmoury.com and they said they could ship to Canada.  Weather or not I believe that is a different story.
> 
> If anyone has a good contact in Canada, I'd be interested too.



If they ship to Canada without an export permit they are breaking the law and subject to a huge fine.  ACOGs are available through Canadian dealers.


----------



## RHFC_piper (25 Jun 2008)

Big Red said:
			
		

> If they ship to Canada without an export permit they are breaking the law and subject to a huge fine.  ACOGs are available through Canadian dealers.



Meh... not a "me" problem.  I just want a sight.

Now that I know there are places in Canada, I think I'll just stick with that... if for nothing else, to save on shipping.



With that said, I have ordered from that site before (hand guard rail kit and other goodies) and they came through all right.  But, I think with something that will burn me $1600, I'd rather order it from a place in Canada to ensure it will actually be delivered and not held at the border pending an investigation.



Another question though; 
Can any (legal) fire arms dealer in Canada order ACOGs?  For example; if I went to my local gun store, could they order an ACOG from wherever, or do dealers have to have a special import license?


----------



## cdn14 (30 Jun 2008)

Hi,

I was at Police Ordnance (Trijicon distributor in GTA, Ontario) earlier in the year asking about ACOGs, the long and short I got from them was some models are restricted (e.g. TA31DOC) while others were good to go (TA11-F).  Basically an end-user restriction and use (the wonderful world of DSP-83s and the like).

I'm curious if I-6 or others know if there are provisions to be end-user approved for CF members (e.g. using the sight for OPS/Trg, practicing marksmanship etc) without involving the units too much (one can always dream of units purchasing for a unit rifle club  ).

For what it's worth best bet is to ask a local dealer (MilArm etc.) and see if they are able to hook you up.

On the American side MUCH easier to acquire (none of the ITAR madness)

Let me know how it goes.


----------



## Hungry (31 Jul 2008)

Dave's Surplus and Tactical (New Westminster, BC) is an ACOG dealer and many of their ACOG's made their way with 2VP Battle GP in March/April 2008 (TF 01-08 IIRC).  Give them a try.  They have web presence, just google "Dave Surplus BC".

Peace be to journey,
Barney


----------



## medaid (31 Jul 2008)

Their website is DSTactical.com


----------

